# Need help - International Reciprocity



## Oli (May 25, 2009)

Alright people i need your help and feedback.  Currently I am an EMR with a small service in Alberta.  I will be taking my EMT in the fall; but here is where i need *YOUR HELP*.  

Can someone tell me how the transfer process works, can you work all across North America after completing your EMT that is CMA approved?...... do you have to be ACP registered to work anywhere in North America?......., which school is the best to take the Emt program?........

Basically Im looking to do my schooling in Alberta, maybe BC (not sure which is better) and maybe transfering to Ontario, or to the States.

So PLEASE if anyone has some input, i would love to here it!
Thanks everyone,

oli


----------



## smurfe (May 25, 2009)

Oli said:


> Alright people i need your help and feedback.  Currently I am an EMR with a small service in Alberta.  I will be taking my EMT in the fall; but here is where i need *YOUR HELP*.
> 
> Can someone tell me how the transfer process works, can you work all across North America after completing your EMT that is CMA approved?...... do you have to be ACP registered to work anywhere in North America?......., which school is the best to take the Emt program?........
> 
> ...



This is the wrong forum to post this question in. But to help a little. I believe you will be able to take the NREMT exam. That will help you in the US as many states accept this as reciprocity.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 25, 2009)

Moved to appropriate forum.


----------



## John707 (May 28, 2009)

Oli said:


> Alright people i need your help and feedback.  Currently I am an EMR with a small service in Alberta.  I will be taking my EMT in the fall; but here is where i need *YOUR HELP*.
> 
> Can someone tell me how the transfer process works, can you work all across North America after completing your EMT that is CMA approved?...... do you have to be ACP registered to work anywhere in North America?......., which school is the best to take the Emt program?........
> 
> ...




When it comes to schooling i would say stay in Alberta. From what i have heard BC schooling is not transferable. But im not 100% sure about that. For schools i only know southern Alberta i took my EMR at Alberta Health and Safety Training Institue. Most of the people i have talk to either took there EMT at SAIT or at AHASTI. Most that i have talked to that are EMT's that went to SAIT. Wish that they would have gone to AHASTI. It also depends on how you learn and what you like SAIT's EMT program is 10 months long and AHASTI is a 3 month long program. 

I don't know if you know this but the states have 3 levels just like us. There all EMT but EMR - EMT-B, EMT - EMT-I,  Paramedic - EMT-P our levels to theres. So you can go to the states now and work. Although I'm sure you will have to take the NREMT test. I believe the NREMT test is just like the ACP test .


----------



## Wee-EMT (May 28, 2009)

Oli said:


> Alright people i need your help and feedback.  Currently I am an EMR with a small service in Alberta.  I will be taking my EMT in the fall; but here is where i need *YOUR HELP*.
> 
> Can someone tell me how the transfer process works, can you work all across North America after completing your EMT that is CMA approved?...... do you have to be ACP registered to work anywhere in North America?......., which school is the best to take the Emt program?........
> 
> ...



Do your schooling in Alberta. If you do it in BC, you will only be able to work in BC, and if you want to live somewhere else, you will have to do the entire course over again. They don’t do transfers.

If you are to go work somewhere besides Alberta, You are still going to have to write an equivalency exam. If you are to go to the states, you will be equivalent to an EMT-IV. (an EMT-B is a little lower then an EMR here). But if you go to Australia, you will have the exact same scope.

Hope that helped! Where are you taking your EMT in the fall?


----------

